# Need help please



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I need set up instructions on a LRP quatum 2 micro I just picked up. The guy I got it from did not have them. Associated does not have the download on this ECS on their site anymore Can anyone help me out??

Thanks
Tim


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

i have them for a quantum micro reverse a.i. no.84051. if they are the same i will copy them for you. dave w.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

mudguppydave said:


> i have them for a quantum micro reverse a.i. no.84051. if they are the same i will copy them for you. dave w.


Sorry to say not the same But Thanks


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

i also have them for quantum pro reverse & quantum pro sport. dave w.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

mudguppydave said:


> i also have them for quantum pro reverse & quantum pro sport. dave w.


Thanks Again Dave. But still won't work. I have a 1/10 Quantum 2 comp. and thats not even the same.


----------



## highspeeddirt (Jul 15, 2006)

Dude every LRP brushed speedo I have ever come in contact with has had the same set-up proceedure....

Press and hold set-up button > > light changes > release button
pull full throttle > press button > light changes
hold full reverse > press button > light changes
return to nuetral > press button > done

No offence but why would the software on this one model be any different????


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

highspeeddirt said:


> Dude every LRP brushed speedo I have ever come in contact with has had the same set-up proceedure....
> 
> Press and hold set-up button > > light changes > release button
> pull full throttle > press button > light changes
> ...


Dude I agree but whats the Dial with the + and - and what are the modes????
My quatum Comp 2 fullsize has Modes and maps adjustments!! Is the Micro the same???? doesnt look the same!!!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

All Set the LRP company it self came through!!!
Thanks


----------

